# adin tank



## pomby27 (Jan 27, 2004)

i like the scape. where in la are you?


----------



## IWANNAGOFAST (Jan 14, 2008)

nice.

What kinda LEDs are those?


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

More 'nems please.


----------



## bgzbgz (Jul 30, 2007)

Wow those rocks are awesome! Keep us updated.


----------



## markw78 (Mar 6, 2010)

wow, awesome looking tank, colors, rocks, lights... /impressed

Now if only you had enough plants to see :biggrin:

is the reef ready plumbing connected or capped?


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

epicfish said:


> More 'nems please.


Like


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

Looks hot. What ya thinking for fish?

_-- Sent from my Palm Pre using Forums_


----------



## adin (Aug 14, 2004)




----------



## Raiden (Jun 5, 2009)

:drool:very nice


----------



## Dragonfish (Apr 28, 2011)

LOL if this is the same adin that is a mod on nanoreef, all you are going to get are really nice pictures! I hear they are worth a few thousand words anyway.


----------



## adin (Aug 14, 2004)




----------



## doncityz (May 17, 2011)

Its like HEAVEN. I love it.


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

That's a sweet layout. Not first time laying out rock huh?

Come on now....we need some numbers.


----------



## mscichlid (Jul 14, 2008)

Can anyone quess what size tank this is? long wide and short...perfect.


----------



## adin (Aug 14, 2004)




----------



## adin (Aug 14, 2004)




----------



## SearunSimpson (Jun 5, 2007)

Ahaha, I love how this dude doesn't actually say anything but only posts pictures! Mysterious, yet it talks...


----------



## doncityz (May 17, 2011)

Ha ha ha... well u know what the say, a pic is worth a thousand words.
Can't wait to see this tank filled up and running. one of the most beautiful tank i've ever seen.


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

love it those are crazy rocks


----------



## alan924 (May 31, 2011)

amazing. nice looking stones,such character


----------



## giga (Dec 7, 2007)

I see you adin


----------



## adin (Aug 14, 2004)




----------



## Dragonfish (Apr 28, 2011)

Adin: Silent... but deadly.


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

Nice pics and tank setup.


----------



## mgdmirage (Mar 30, 2009)

Looks good Adin, need a bigger c02 tank though


----------



## maknwar (Aug 10, 2008)

Nice. Whered you get that awesome regulator?


----------



## Lil' Swimz$ (Jul 24, 2010)

What's the purpose of the strapping the co2 tank in? To prevent it from knocking over? (what would happen if it knocked over?)


----------



## Janf (Jun 24, 2011)

I love the way you put the rocks 

It's really cool!


----------



## maknwar (Aug 10, 2008)

Lil' Swimz$ said:


> What's the purpose of the strapping the co2 tank in? To prevent it from knocking over? (what would happen if it knocked over?)


If it falls over the co2 regulator could break. It might dump the co2 into the tank killing fish, or just screw up the needle valve, bubble counter, or something else. Its always a good idea to secure it.


----------



## adin (Aug 14, 2004)




----------



## alan924 (May 31, 2011)

nice tank, but stop acting shady.


----------



## Dragonfish (Apr 28, 2011)

Adin does this over at Nano reef too. Don't expect any reply other than more pretty pictures. I'm not sure she owns a keyboard.


----------



## adin (Aug 14, 2004)




----------



## 10gallonplanted (Oct 31, 2010)

No adin talks, look at her posts.


----------



## Dragonfish (Apr 28, 2011)

All of our replies should be pictoral also!


----------



## doncityz (May 17, 2011)

I wonder how is this tank's progress.

O Lord Adin of the Unspoken Clan, show thy might.


----------



## Gvtv44 (Jul 3, 2011)

Adin, next you'll actually have a reef on n-r.


----------



## adin (Aug 14, 2004)




----------



## TLE041 (Jan 16, 2010)

LOL. Most cryptic poster ever.

Your UG isn't doing too well is it? Same problem I had before I ripped it all out.


----------



## doncityz (May 17, 2011)

adin said:


>


Great tank! Hey I don't mind if you don't want to say anything. BUT, more pics..! I love it. Remind me of Lord of The Rings scene.


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

Looking good. I actually liked the tank when it was 1/2 filled and 1/2 the rocks were sticking out....but it looks sweet either way.


----------



## Ahura-sama (Dec 7, 2009)

Those look like what rockyard called River Rock.

Well, FYI they have veins of calcium deposit in them. Tested w/ muriatic acid a while back and confirmed. They look nice though.


----------



## adin (Aug 14, 2004)




----------



## doncityz (May 17, 2011)

adin said:


>



I mean more pic of the tank.. like from diff angle, close zoomed etc...


----------



## adin (Aug 14, 2004)




----------



## komodoking (Aug 3, 2011)

Very nice looking Tank, love the rocks


----------



## adin (Aug 14, 2004)




----------



## adin (Aug 14, 2004)




----------



## Tex Gal (Mar 28, 2008)

Love your tank! Love the rocks. Everything sets everything else off. Great work!!!


----------



## adin (Aug 14, 2004)




----------



## karatekid14 (Jan 16, 2011)

This is how all threads should be, nothing but pics! Very nice


----------



## adin (Aug 14, 2004)




----------



## adin (Aug 14, 2004)




----------



## aXio (May 29, 2011)

Sexy


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

^ That's pretty sweet.



Is anyone else creeped out? :help:


----------



## Ibn (Nov 19, 2003)

Didn't know you had it in ya B, haha.


----------



## kwheeler91 (May 26, 2009)

Very nice clean tank, but... He no talk how come he?


----------



## adin (Aug 14, 2004)




----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

He's a deaf-mute.


----------



## doncityz (May 17, 2011)

You tank is awsum. No talkz, eez okie. More pics, ya?


----------



## adin (Aug 14, 2004)




----------



## SearunSimpson (Jun 5, 2007)

Fts!


----------



## sapphoqueen (Feb 9, 2010)

Dear Adin i will be your disciple,

yes, yes i know we shall not talk at all,

i will follow you



nice tank nice rocks 

see you soon


----------



## adin (Aug 14, 2004)




----------



## adin (Aug 14, 2004)




----------



## scapegoat (Jun 3, 2010)

i love how simple the tank appears to be.


----------



## adin (Aug 14, 2004)

adin said:


>


----------



## adin (Aug 14, 2004)




----------



## adin (Aug 14, 2004)




----------



## radioman (Oct 29, 2007)

Beautiful!


----------



## adin (Aug 14, 2004)




----------



## doncityz (May 17, 2011)

adin said:


>


Love it............... 

I see the second tank is coming? Show that as well!


----------



## Ibn (Nov 19, 2003)

Need an ugly shot in there. Where's the after trim pic? :hihi:


----------



## adin (Aug 14, 2004)

​


----------



## adin (Aug 14, 2004)

​


----------



## doncityz (May 17, 2011)

adin said:


> ​


Loving it.

So now we know a bit more about adin - he/she probably wears glasses and uses a Motorola handphone. :icon_mrgr


----------



## dtfleming (Feb 19, 2012)

Glad to see you are keeping your style "girlie"


----------



## ua hua (Oct 30, 2009)

Very beautiful tank and I love to see threads like this with nothing but the good stuff (pics) and not 20 pages of small talk.


----------



## Gnomecatcher (Sep 8, 2011)

I see a wabi kusa, pics of that, please!


----------



## adin (Aug 14, 2004)




----------



## bluetibet (Feb 11, 2012)




----------



## adin (Aug 14, 2004)




----------



## adin (Aug 14, 2004)




----------



## Chizpa305 (Feb 13, 2011)

You should take a pic of you swimming inside the tank


----------



## adin (Aug 14, 2004)




----------



## jcgd (Feb 18, 2004)

adin said:


> [/center]


May I please get an ID on the crypt/ fern looking plant in this photo? I don't even know where to start looking.


----------



## lbacha (Apr 13, 2011)

jcgd said:


> May I please get an ID on the crypt/ fern looking plant in this photo? I don't even know where to start looking.


That is hygrophilia pinnatifida

Len


----------



## jcgd (Feb 18, 2004)

Many thanks.


----------



## adin (Aug 14, 2004)




----------



## aXio (May 29, 2011)

Perfection


----------



## Gotcha38 (Apr 13, 2010)

Amazing aquarium. I like it very much.


----------



## ophiophagus (Mar 5, 2012)

Wow that is killer, I may model my tank after that


----------



## Noahma (Oct 18, 2009)

How in heck did I miss this gem?


----------



## adin (Aug 14, 2004)




----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

LEDnis envy....I can imagine the flow of the water with the Java Fern!


----------



## Musclecar67 (Mar 17, 2012)

Awesome Tank!


----------



## Chyrol (Jan 18, 2012)

I love it- great dimensions on the tank and very well executed. two thumbs up!


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## synaethetic (Oct 4, 2011)

The aesthetics of your aquarium are very inspirational, your plant choice and layout give me some ideas that I'd like to try out. You have a one of a kind tank! Nice job!


----------



## vincenz (Jan 29, 2012)

Nice tank, only thing that bothers me is the choice of lighting. Looks awful the way it's reflected off the surface in every picture. Looks like the receiving area of a Vegas casino. Maybe the overflow is too low?


----------



## jcgd (Feb 18, 2004)

vincenz said:


> Nice tank, only thing that bothers me is the choice of lighting. Looks awful the way it's reflected off the surface in every picture. Looks like the receiving area of a Vegas casino. Maybe the overflow is too low?


I think it looks cool. You only see the reflection because the picture was taken above the surface. It isn't every photo...


----------



## roybot73 (Dec 15, 2007)

Very nice. The silence however, is _deafening_.


----------



## adin (Aug 14, 2004)




----------



## adin (Aug 14, 2004)




----------



## Gnomecatcher (Sep 8, 2011)

roybot73 said:


> Very nice. The silence however, is _deafening_.


Maybe Adin is a ROBOT. FROM SPACE. COME TO TAKE OVER OUR HOBBY.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

This is awesome! What a cool view from above...



adin said:


>


----------



## adin (Aug 14, 2004)




----------



## adin (Aug 14, 2004)




----------



## aXio (May 29, 2011)

That reflection just adds so much to the effect of the tank. Perfect as always.


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Fantastic tank


----------



## Soujirou (Jun 16, 2008)

Awesome tank. Like the others, I will attempt to speak your in your language:








?


----------



## vincenz (Jan 29, 2012)

adin said:


>


Psst, he may not know how to type, but at least we know what he looks like.  If you zoom in and enhance the picture on his shelf in the top right of this FTS, you get this:


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

LOL...holy CSI New York!...nice work detective


----------



## Lil' Swimz$ (Jul 24, 2010)

OMG! I looked and looked and could not find the shelf even.. hehe wow good job.


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

Oh, he speaks. Adin is actually a mod on nanoreef.com

He's just toying with us (or being lazy...) here.

(really creeped me out before I figured it out though)


----------



## aXio (May 29, 2011)

vincenz = creeper


----------



## vincenz (Jan 29, 2012)

I noticed it when skimming through the latest posts. Caught my eye right away for some reason. I think because my screen is at max brightness on my iPad. One little touch of the iPhoto auto edit is all it takes 



aXio said:


> vincenz = creeper


You expect privacy on the Internet??


----------



## kwheeler91 (May 26, 2009)

:icon_twis maybe this will draw his attention?

Your girlfriend is cute.


----------



## ikuzo (Jul 11, 2006)

kwheeler91 said:


> :icon_twis maybe this will draw his attention?
> 
> Your girlfriend is cute.


no
adin is the girl


----------



## adin (Aug 14, 2004)




----------



## jim lockhart (Apr 26, 2007)

This was my 1st trip to the quiet city of Adinburgh, I'll be back.


----------



## kwheeler91 (May 26, 2009)

ikuzo said:


> no
> adin is the girl


Pretty sure oldpunk used the pronoun 'he'... In any case, still didnt work. Did get another picture though.


----------



## adin (Aug 14, 2004)




----------



## adin (Aug 14, 2004)




----------



## BoxxerBoyDrew (Oct 16, 2005)

VERY BEAUTIFUL TANK and AWESOME JOB on the pics!!!!

The ONLY thing I would change about the whole thing would to be cover up a few of the overflow "teeth" to raise the water lever to be just above the bottom edge of the trim. That would make it 100% PERFECT!!! But 99.9% is DANG GREAT THOUGH!!! A LOT better than my 50% of OK that my 55g is in at this time!

Keep up the AWESOME WORK and PICS!!!
Drew


----------



## ChadRamsey (Nov 3, 2011)

this tank is INSANE!! what a great job. I wish i had half your talent with aquascaping:thumbsup:


----------



## hakishimiei (Oct 13, 2011)

I love your camera!!!


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

adin bump!


----------



## ayobreezie (Aug 12, 2011)

Such an amazing tank.


----------



## Jeff5614 (Dec 29, 2005)

I hate to diminish the mistry of Adin a bit, but you can find him or her being a bit more chatty under the name "adinsxq" at Nano-Reef.com. Here's a link with his tank from this thread being discussed a bit more. 

http://www.nano-reef.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=202182&st=120


----------



## ayobreezie (Aug 12, 2011)

Sweet, I'm on nano-reef, too.. lol. I'm sure I'll be back to reefing soon after this tank is up and running.


----------

